# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Getting hands on experiance

## Zen42

Hey,

In my quest to get started in bee keeping i joined the SBA earlier in the year. I have all my kit and my hive and i have a location picked out for it. I've been learning about all the processes and the fascinating life of bees for a while now.

The thing I've not managed to do is get any hands on experience, any advice on where to get this? I'm in Fife. 
I was going to go for beginner courses but haven't found any yet.

I'd ideally want to get my first nucleus next spring

Thanks

Steven

----------


## gavin

Hi Steven 

There is a Fife Beekeepers Association and a Dunfermline and West Fife one.  Not sure of their plans for classes but there are beekeepers right across the Kingdom who might host a visit as an individual.  In Dundee (East of Scotland Beekeepers Association) we did our 2021 classes on Zoom and have them recorded so they are still available.  It is too early to say whether we will be able to do them again in-person in Dundee in early 2022.  We managed to invite our beginners to a couple of organised apiary visits this summer, a little later than normal.  We do have a few people from NE Fife who find it easier to come to us.  

Contacts are here: https://scottishbeekeepers.org.uk/ab...g-associations

or let me know roughly where you are and I'll see if I know an obvious beekeeper near you. 

Almost all beekeeping associations will encourage you to buy bees locally - it is also cheaper that way than via the online traders.  

cheers

G

----------


## Zen42

Thanks Gavin

I'm in Cupar if you know anybody near by?

Thanks

Steven

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk

----------


## Grace.Mackenzie

Hi Steven,

I would be very keen to get some practical experience too, Im In Bonnybridge and Ive not had any success in finding opportunity either.

Good luck

Grace 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zen42

I'm still searching, will let you know if I find anybody. Guess nobody will be doing inspections now anyway.

What are you using to learn? I've found the Norfolk Honey Company's YouTube channel very good.

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk

----------

